# Can this be real???



## DavidCC (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.wingchunuk.net/index.htm


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 16, 2005)

That has to be a joke


----------



## searcher (Aug 16, 2005)

Almost brings tears to my eyes from laughing.   If this guy is serious he needs some severe psychological help.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 16, 2005)

Come on! MA-K-DO-JO?....MacDojo? it's a joke and a great sign that someone has a lot of talent and way too much time on their hands.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 16, 2005)

Thats funny


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 16, 2005)

Check out the pic of the master 

http://www.wingchunuk.net/MasterRobertMcConnerly.htm

 Yes, it's a parody.  What makes it scary is that someone had to ask if it was a parody....


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 16, 2005)

He looks to be in a good shape :erg:


----------



## Gemini (Aug 16, 2005)

Born in 1904.....

...Honorary master of Lang schlong!...
HAHAHAHA! This is good stuff!


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 16, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a parody. What makes it scary is that someone had to ask if it was a parody....


OK I admit it, I know the guy who built it from another forum...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Make Dough Jo or McDojo?


----------



## still learning (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello, The name Ma-k-do-jo. Does not sound right to me. It sounds like the word "Ma-ke" in japanese this means to die. Why would he use something that sounds " to die" to the Japanese? This was my very first thought!

  Never ever heard of this name untill this forum.

  Money does alot to people minds?   Can make you creative!

  Always trust your intincts...when something doesn't seem right!  then is is most likely.....

  It is a little silly (the Ma-k-do-jo)it's ad .............Aloha


----------



## still learning (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello,  Someone sure did a lot research to make this JOKE.....ha ha...Aloha


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> He looks to be in a good shape :erg:


Yeah, for a hippo. 

This is the same pic they use for "what women really look like in internet chat rooms." type of gags. Looking at that guy it's really a GAG!  :barf: 

I love this pic... super instructor! What a smile huh? 

Guess we'll have to coin a new name for these type of guys... E-dojos.


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes, it's a joke.  If you look on Martial Planet  http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37948&page=1&pp=15 this dude made it up to see how many people would think it's real.

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## swiftpete (Aug 20, 2005)

Really funny though, the 8 times UK naturist open champion bit had me really laughing!
"Before I discovered Ma-K-Do-Jo I was a frumpy couch potato barely able to walk upstairs to the toilet without a rest half way, sometimes I didn't even make it. It's all changed now, I have a finely honed killing machine of a body and my boyfriend says that I look like Bruce Lee."

I think that might be the funniest thing on there though. Or maybe

"Do you want to learn to defend yourself in any situation, even against mutliple assailants armed with automatic weapons?"

very cool site anyhow!


----------



## Mark Barlow (Aug 20, 2005)

I wish I had the time and energy to put together spoofs like that.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> http://www.wingchunuk.net/index.htm




Site now reads 

"I've taken the site down for the moment because too many people thought it was for real."


----------



## swiftpete (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.wingchunuk.net/index_old.htmTry this! Make sure you check out the instructor profile as well though.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 23, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> http://www.wingchunuk.net/index.htm


 the link don't work anymore


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 24, 2005)

what started as a pretty funny joke to internet martial artists took a coulpe of wrong turns:


->he used some people's photos without permission and they got angry
->some previous beef he had with some guys at bullshido was re-inflamed oer this site and spilled across multilpe forums

so he took it all down.

However I would like to see it back up, maybe withouth so many obvious jokes.  And then when somebody tries to "sign up" then they get back an email that basically explains HOW to know good from bad MA and how they were FOOLED. So that maybe they will learn something.  that way it is funny and helps people.


----------

